# eea permit



## preet_20084 (Feb 27, 2015)

hi there,i am an non eu family member of eu national ,just moved to uk in february with eea family permit of 6 month validity,i want to ask am i allowed to work in uk with eea family permit?any help ,,thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, you can, though many employers want see documents that state you can actually work, which family permit doesn't. You can ask them to phone Employer's Helpline to verify it, or better still, apply for residence card (if your partner is exercising treaty rights) and when you get certificate of application, it may state you can work.


----------



## preet_20084 (Feb 27, 2015)

thanks Joppa, really appreciated for your time,just one question ,my wife and my daughter 5 years old as an eu national.do they need as well residence certificate?we everybody move togather,can we apply for residence permit as a jobseeker?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They can apply instead for registration certificate on form EEA(QP), for £110 altogether.
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/399680/EEA_QP__01-15.pdf
It will be very difficult to be approved for residence card when your spouse is a jobseeker, so wait until she finds a job and gets her first payslip.


----------



## preet_20084 (Feb 27, 2015)

thank you so much for your replies.
my spouse she can't work coz she is pregnant(forgot to mention before).that's why i was asking ,may i allowed to work !so can i wait till i found job and attached mine payslips as a proof of living,
thanx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, but in that case you will be applying on the basis of your wife's self-sufficiency (dependent on your income) and you both require comprehensive sickness insurance (private medical cover) costing around £500 each. Without it you won't get your residence card.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Pregnant women can work you know, its not a disability!


----------



## preet_20084 (Feb 27, 2015)

hi joppa ,do i need to extend my eea permit ?if i didnt got residence card?in other way can i stay in uk after my eea permit expires?thax


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

EEA family permit doesn't confer any extra rights. It just confirms the right you already have as family member of an EEA citizen. But if you are refused residence card, Home Office will say they will start taking steps to remove you. If your wife is exercising treaty rights - even working part-time (min 15 hours/week), you can stay in UK. Or you can get a job and buy sickness insurance.


----------



## preet_20084 (Feb 27, 2015)

thanx a lot.


----------



## preet_20084 (Feb 27, 2015)

does anybody can help ,i need an health insurance,dont know which one to choose,and any recommended company will be appreciated
thanx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Axa or Bupa are the two most popular ones. Not cheap but good cover by well-established providers.


----------



## preet_20084 (Feb 27, 2015)

thax joppa ,appreciated,so kind of u


----------



## preet_20084 (Feb 27, 2015)

Joppa said:


> EEA family permit doesn't confer any extra rights. It just confirms the right you already have as family member of an EEA citizen. But if you are refused residence card, Home Office will say they will start taking steps to remove you. If your wife is exercising treaty rights - even working part-time (min 15 hours/week), you can stay in UK. Or you can get a job and buy sickness insurance.


dear joppa thax for ur advice,i found job and been working from 1 and a half month,as i told u i am an non eu family memebr of an eu citizen,and my wife she is pregnant,and u told me to buy health cover which i sort it out as well,plz guide me that which form i should fill for me,you already send me the link for my wife .
do i fill it up my wife as self sufficient or dependent on me,
and wat should i fill in my form working lawfully or dependent on my wife
thax a lot for your advice
regards


----------



## preet_20084 (Feb 27, 2015)

dear joppa thax for your wonderful ideas and legel advices,as i ask u before about the form ,and u send me the link of form for my wife and my daughter (eu national)could u plz send me the form link for me as well to apply for a residence card for an eu family member,and i am non eu national.and rit now i am working lawfully,and my wife is pregnant and she cant work rit now,so wat should i fill in the form that she dependent on me or she is self sufficient,and which section i have to fill in for me in my form,i made an axa health insurance for all of us,any help appreciated in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

For non-EEA family member - form EEA(FM)
For EEA national - form EEA(QP)
Just complete the sections for self-sufficiency.


----------



## preet_20084 (Feb 27, 2015)

dear joppa i got job and made an insurance as well,so which form i should fill eea1 or ee2?plz guide me coz i dont wana mistakes,thax in advance


----------



## preet_20084 (Feb 27, 2015)

oh thax just saw ur reply up there,thax alot,so i fill self sufficient in both forms,thax a lot


----------



## yahya khan (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi sir I have read your all posts on eea family permits and I am really thanks for your to all I have few questions 
I was student in uk I went my home country they and came back ukba refuse my visa on arrival cuse of my fees problem with college and I go back to my country and now I am in italy I waiting for ducuments to register marry here and than apply for eea permit sir my bad history effect my application for eea permits
Do I need TB ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Not necessarily, but will result in delay and long processing time.


----------



## yahya khan (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks you are great


----------



## gustavobs (Mar 25, 2015)

Joppa said:


> EEA family permit doesn't confer any extra rights. It just confirms the right you already have as family member of an EEA citizen. But if you are refused residence card, Home Office will say they will start taking steps to remove you. If your wife is exercising treaty rights - even working part-time (min 15 hours/week), you can stay in UK. Or you can get a job and buy sickness insurance.


Hi Joopa,

I just got the 6 months Family Permit and soon will be travelling to UK, with your help and from the forum itself, so thanks a lot everyone. 

Now, of course, my concern moves to EEA2.

You mention that a part-time job would work, so right from my wife's first payslip I could be applying and in fact getting the residence visa ? Is this clear in any documentation or is it based on your experience (not doubting you, I just very caution and like to read official docs for avoiding any mistake).

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

16-hour per week is based on EU court judgment about what constitutes being a qualified person (exercising EU treaty rights).


----------



## preet_20084 (Feb 27, 2015)

hi joppa,i just wana ask u that do i need again fingerprints for residence card?,i already had it when i apply for eea permit,
thax


----------



## Simonetjie (May 7, 2015)

Hi everyone, does anyone know at what stage of the process will they take payment from my account? It has been 16 weeks since I received the COA for my eea2 application but I have not heard anything from them since.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Pretty early on, usually, and then you are in a long queue waiting to be processed. 3-6 months on average.


----------



## Simonetjie (May 7, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Pretty early on, usually, and then you are in a long queue waiting to be processed. 3-6 months on average.


Hi Joppa

Thank you very much.
If they haven't taken payment yet would it be wise that I contact them to find out what is going on?


----------



## preet_20084 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi there ,i always get big help from here,
i just wana ask i am an non eu family member of eu national,living in uk ,can we (me my dughter and my wife)use premium serivice for residence card,and certificates,coz or if we apply normal can we ask our passports back?beacuse we need our passports for register in birth certificate our upcoming baby in july


----------



## sabirjohn (Jun 16, 2015)

Please help me I'm really very worried!!!

Hello! sir/madam,

When I was in Italy my mother lived with me in my house, now I have
moved to the UK with my family and my mother still lives in Italy in
my house totally alone. My father has died, and she gets pension of
€450.00 and also I send her every month €320.
My mother's medical condition is very poor. She is diabetic of type 1 and takes insulin 3 times a day and she also suffers high blood and depression. I have Italian passport and I am a self-employed taxi driver. Now my mother has to apply for EEA family permit. What documents does she need?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

preet_20084 said:


> Hi there ,i always get big help from here,
> i just wana ask i am an non eu family member of eu national,living in uk ,can we (me my dughter and my wife)use premium serivice for residence card,and certificates,coz or if we apply normal can we ask our passports back?beacuse we need our passports for register in birth certificate our upcoming baby in july


There is no in-person premium service or priority for EEA applications.
You can ask for your passports back and your application will still stay in the queue.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sabirjohn said:


> Please help me I'm really very worried!!!
> 
> Hello! sir/madam,
> 
> ...


Your mother can be regarded as family member in the ascending line, so you may only need evidence of having lived with her together. I suggest you add evidence of financial dependence to strengthen your case, such as bank statements showing regular transfer of funds and her own statement showing available funds, plus your father's death certificate. You also need your birth certificate, her passport and certified copy of your Italian passport. She has to apply herself and go to Rome for her biometrics. Add a letter from you stating you live in UK and would request EEA family permit to be issued to her so that she can join you in UK.


----------



## sabirjohn (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you very much Joppa I really appreciate that. 
Is it important to give them the evidence that my Mother Lived with me in Italy?
And also should I provide them Medical History of my Mother? That she is not very well and She has lots of physical problems and she can't live alone she needs a help of someone.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can try but they aren't crucial.


----------



## sabirjohn (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks Joppa But I couldn't understand your Answer sorry


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can submit such details but they aren't crucial in determining her eligibility for EEA family permit.


----------



## sabirjohn (Jun 16, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## preet_20084 (Feb 27, 2015)

thax a lot for my previous queries,dear joppa i wana ask ,we alreday attached payslips,from my job,do we need also bank statemets as well?
thax


----------



## preet_20084 (Feb 27, 2015)

Joppa said:


> There is no in-person premium service or priority for EEA applications.
> You can ask for your passports back and your application will still stay in the queue.


just last question,forgive me if i ask twice,do i need attach bank statemet aswell?because we attached wageslip


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, good idea.


----------



## preet_20084 (Feb 27, 2015)

hello there,we applied for eea fm on 16 june,2015 than i have brp fingerprints on 18july,till now we dont have COA,we ring home office first time they said we have to wait 15 working days .than we called again than they said call after 21 days from fingerprints given day,we ring again now they saying ring after 36 days ,i think where we calling is coustmer care of home office and each time every one have there own suggestion ,dont now wat to do ,any help ?
thax


----------

